# 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander



## IdolizedGod (18. Januar 2014)

*2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

Hallo,

ich habe mir das 7.1 Headset "Razer Tiamat" gekauft, da es in Sachen Ortung und Raumklang unangefochten ist. Da ich allerdings weiß, dass dies in Sachen Sound eher sehr schlecht ist, möchte ich während dem Spiel mit meinem Soundsystem Musik hören. Ich habe eine Onboard 7.1 Soundkarte (an die ich das Headset mit 5 Klinkenanschlüssen anschließen will) und eine Asus Xonar D2 Soundkarte, an die das Soundsystem gekoppelt wird. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie und ob es möglich ist die beiden Soundkarten gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen. Die Musik der Anlage soll über Spotify abgespielt werden.

Danke ich Vorraus,

Mfg Ido


----------



## Thallassa (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*



IdolizedGod schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir das 7.1 Headset "Razer Tiamat" gekauft, da es in Sachen Ortung und Raumklang unangefochten ist.



Aha? Mir würden da wohl bessere Alternativen einfallen.

Wie dem auch sei, der Begriff gleichzeitig macht mich ein wenig stutzig. Wenn du wirklich gleichzeitig betreiben willst, ergo Musik auf den Lautis + gleichzeitig Sound auf dem Headset, sieht es so aus, dass mir keine Lösung bekannt ist. Es gibt Software, die sowas kann, zB DJ-Programme wie Virtual DJ, die sind allerdings für deinen Zweck ungeeignet. Windows kann immer nur eine SoKa gleichzeitig ausgeben, ich lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Wenn es nicht darum geht, die gleichzeitig parallel zueinander zu verwenden, also entweder oder, müsstest du einfach nur in den Soundeinstellungen von Windows das jeweilig zu verwendende Audiogerät einschalten.


----------



## jamie (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

Dafür brauchst du ein Abspielprogramm, das nicht automatisch den Windows-Output nutzt, sondern selbst wählen kann (wie Kontakt 5 z.B.).
Ich wüsste aber auf Anhieb keins, das das kann.


----------



## Stueppi (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

Du kannst deine Soka + die Onboard gleichzeitig nutzen, muss ich auch machen weils Mikro bei der SoKa nicht geht (Win7 64 Bit bug). Du musst aber die Soundquelle auswählen können, dann reicht auch eine Karte bei der du das einstellen kannst das Multistream (oder so) gehen soll.


----------



## IdolizedGod (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

Darüber bin ich mir im klaren, dass ich die Karten problemlos "switchen" kann. Nun besteht die Frage ob die Spiele eine SK auswählen auf der sie Wiedergeben oder ob die Spiele auch an den Windows-Sound gekoppelt sind. Mein PC-Händler meinte die Spiele hätten im Audio-Menü ein Punkt, an dem man auswählen kann welche SK denn nun benutzt werden soll, was mir jedoch recht Spanisch vorkommt. Was ich mir nun noch vorstellen könnte, wäre, bei meiner Soundanlange während des Spielens auf Surroundklang zu verzichten und diese in den übrigen Stecker in der Soundkarte einzustecken, in der auch das Headset eingesteckt ist. Allerdings stellt sich mir dann die Frage ob Anlage und KH dasselbe wiedergeben oder ob man einstellen kann, wer was abspielt.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

Mfg Ido


----------



## jamie (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

So eine Option habe ich leider in noch keinem Spiel gesehen. Daher auch mein Hinweis mit dem Abspielprogramm.


----------



## Stueppi (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

Es gibt Spiele wo man das auswählen kann, bei Planetside 2 geht das zum Beispiel, bei BF3 glaub ich nicht oder ich habs nicht gesehen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

Funktioniert einwandfrei. Bei mir mit Winamp zb. Soundkarte auswählen die nicht Primär ist (welche das sein soll kannst du ja bei den Wiedergabegeräten im Windows-Setup festlegen) da ja die Soundkarte das bessere Sounderlebnis meist bietet würde ich die immer zum Zocken nehmen. Geht auch mit 3 Soundkarten/Quellen. Habe ich auf Musik, Video und Spiele verteilt. 
Primäre Soundkarte-> Games
Onboard-> Musik
HDMI-Anschluss Grafikkarte->TV über VLC-Player HDMI-Port als Soundquelle (und Bild)


----------



## IdolizedGod (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

Hannes, vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Meine Onboard-Karte ist aufgrund des "Gaming-Motherboards" für Spiele und für Raumklang ausgelegt, weswegen ich die SK für mein 7.1 Surround Soundsystem verwenden werde. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Programm, ich werde es ausprobieren sobald Headset und SK angekommen sind.

Mfg Ido


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

Das dein Razer Tiramisu unangefochten Platz 1 beherrscht wäre wohl eher ein frommer Wunsch und über 7.1 schweige ich lieber. Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen mit 5.1 Headsets und muss sagen das jeder Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte es besser kann. Ich nutze das PCIe Gegenstück die D2X. Wegen fehlendem Frontpanelanschluss kann man beide Geräte nutzen


----------



## BlackNeo (19. Januar 2014)

IdolizedGod schrieb:


> Meine Onboard-Karte ist aufgrund des "Gaming-Motherboards" für Spiele und für Raumklang ausgelegt, weswegen ich die SK für mein 7.1 Surround Soundsystem verwenden werde.
> Mfg Ido



Ich hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht 

Der Onboard-Ound ist einfach ein billiger Decoder-Chip und klingt grausam an nem gescheiten Kopfhörer mit gutem Material.

Aber das Taimat ist ein billiger Plastikklumpen und deutlich schlechter als ein 20€ Superlux HD 681, da ist jede Soundkarte verschwendung, also kannst du den Müll auch an den Onboard Sound stecken.

Bitte beides stornieren und nen Superlux HD 681 EVO oder Monoprice Pro DJ Kopfhörer + ein Mikro kaufen, da würde auch ne ASUS Xonar DGX Sinn machen.

Für 150€ gäbe es dann deutlich bessere Kopfhörer die auch Jahrzehnte halten, wärst du bereit für ne Kombi aus KH, Mic und SoKa ~230€ auszugeben?

Besser als das Tiamat wären schon 30€ Lösungen aus KH und Mic am Onboard.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander*

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Ja, es ist (größtenteils) problemslos machbar, zwei Soundkarten gleichzeitig zu betreiben und beide für unterschiedliche Sachen zu nutzen. Ich selber nutze seit längerem zwei USB-Soundkarten gleichzeitig. Manches wird dadurch etwas komplizierter, aber manches eben auch einfacher.
In der Tat kannst Du aber nicht bei allen Spielen und Programmen das Soundgerät auswählen. Von den Programmen wird dann das Gerät genutzt, das unter Windows als "Standardgerät" eingestellt ist. Das ist dann nur ne schnelle Einstellungssache und mitunter leicht veränderte Verkabelung.

Also: Ja, ist machbar. Was für Hardware und wie teuer sie sein sollte ist noch ne andere Frage.


----------

